# problème de recharge iPad2



## soucolline (11 Février 2013)

Mon iPad 2 ne charge plus !
Quand je le branche sur secteur, il clignote vaguement entre _chargement_ (icône image de la prise) et _état de la batterie_ (donc pas de charge). 
Résultat : la batterie baisse rapidement, & pas de possibilité de charge. 
What shall I do ? 
Merci (beaucoup) de vos réponse !!!


----------



## Lauange (12 Février 2013)

Bjr,  essaye un autre chargeur pour iPad. Le tiens doit être hs.


----------



## soucolline (12 Février 2013)

Et oui 
Merci Lauange !
(donc, les chargeurs meurent aussi)


----------

